# Need advice on Breeder's in Western NY, near Rochester NY



## spen5151 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello,

We very much appreciate any advice you can give us regarding this thread.

My family wants to bring home a Golden Retriever puppy. We have researched breeders in Western NY and are finding more Goldendoodle breeders than Golden Retriever. We found one breeder that we are interested in named RiverGlow Goldens, their site is http://www.riverglowgoldens.com/Home_Page.html
We are interested to know if anyone has adopted a dog from them and how it has worked out. Looking for info on health, size, temperament... and any other info would be appreciated.

Also, does anyone know of any other breeders in the Western NY area that they can recommend?

Again thank you for the information!

Rick


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Here is the Kennel Club near Rochester's website. They have a breeder referral page. See who they can recommend in your area.  Congrats on adding a golden to your family!

http://www.gvkc-ny.org/Breeder%20Referral.html

Edited to add: River Glow breeds and sells goldendoodles. Run!!!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I do not them. However any breeder who also breeds mixed breeds intentionaly is not a responsible breeder no matter what. Period. End of discussion.


----------



## spen5151 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you for the reply, are you saying since they breed both Golden Retriever and Goldendoodles they would not be a good breeder to choose from?


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Anyone who breeds goldendoodles as well as golden retrievers is not a reputable breeder. Please continue to look elsewhere!!!! Others will direct you to the right people. My suggestion is to contact you local golden retriever club. Call each person. Even is they don't have puppies in the near future they may know someone reputable who does.

Please be patient...you want a good healthy golden!!!!

:wave: Sherrie


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Yup that's what they're saying and I agree. Have you looked at adirondac goldens? I thought about getting a dog from them.

http://www.adirondac-goldens.com/


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

spen5151 said:


> Thank you for the reply, are you saying since they breed both Golden Retriever and Goldendoodles they would not be a good breeder to choose from?


Exactly what I am saying. I strongly suggest you look elsewhere for your pup.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Forgive me. Between eating while posting and seeing goldendoodles I overlooked Welcoming you to the forum. Good luck in your search and please feel free to ask any questions you may have.


----------



## spen5151 (Jan 19, 2009)

No problem at all, thank you very much for the advice. We do not want to make a mistake! Thank you again for the information! Also, thank you for the welcome! 



AmbikaGR said:


> Forgive me. Between eating while posting and seeing goldendoodles I overlooked Welcoming you to the forum. Good luck in your search and please feel free to ask any questions you may have.


----------



## spen5151 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you very much for this information. We will look through this site you gave to find reputable breeders! Thanks again! 




CarolinaCasey said:


> Here is the Kennel Club near Rochester's website. They have a breeder referral page. See who they can recommend in your area.  Congrats on adding a golden to your family!
> 
> http://www.gvkc-ny.org/Breeder Referral.html
> 
> Edited to add: River Glow breeds and sells goldendoodles. Run!!!!!


----------



## spen5151 (Jan 19, 2009)

I think my fiance did look through that site before, most of their Goldens were darker in color. We are looking for a lighter in color Golden! Will look again though. Thank you for the post! 



AcesWild said:


> Yup that's what they're saying and I agree. Have you looked at adirondac goldens? I thought about getting a dog from them.
> 
> http://www.adirondac-goldens.com/


----------



## spen5151 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you for this information. Very valuable! I have gathered some other sites to review from this post. Thanks again! 



buckeyegoldenmom said:


> Anyone who breeds goldendoodles as well as golden retrievers is not a reputable breeder. Please continue to look elsewhere!!!! Others will direct you to the right people. My suggestion is to contact you local golden retriever club. Call each person. Even is they don't have puppies in the near future they may know someone reputable who does.
> 
> Please be patient...you want a good healthy golden!!!!
> 
> :wave: Sherrie


----------



## spen5151 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank You! Thank all of you for the fast replies to this thread. We are going to use the resources you all provided to continue our search. If we have any further questions, will post them. Thanks again !!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

AcesWild said:


> Yup that's what they're saying and I agree. Have you looked at adirondac goldens? I thought about getting a dog from them.
> 
> http://www.adirondac-goldens.com/


Their dogs are pretty awesome, but be aware that this breeder is producing competition athletes. They may not have litters that are a good match for a home if the dogs produced are too high-drive and high-energy.

Totally worth looking into, since they have an excellent reputation and excellent credentials, but talk to them carefully about the lifestyle the puppy is headed for.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Central NY GRC
http://www.grccny.org/

Western NY GRC
http://grcwny.org/

You can check with these clubs for their recommendations, too.  Best of luck!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tippykayak's advice is priceless- definitely heed it! People seem very happy with pups from Caymen's Goldens http://www.caymens.com/, Try PMing Avincent52.


----------



## tdog (Feb 16, 2008)

Meet Billy...He is an Adirondac Golden. I'm always asked if he is a Golden Retriever because of his dark red color. He is one "handsome hound", if I may say so!

Billy, aka "Wild Bill", is extremely high energy, but is the smartest golden that I've ever owned. But, talk about bouncing off of the walls! At puppy school, Billy was like a little Rock Star! Everyone wanted to meet him. But, when it came time to learn a new lesson, Billy nailed it.....first time , every time! Yep, high energy, but very trainable.

Carol Lantiegne's Adirondac Goldens are bred for their smarts and working abilities. All of Billy's litter mates are of the same high energy levels, which is amazing because both of his parents were very laid back goldens. Many of Carol's Goldens are certified search and rescue dogs, Master Hunters and Agility champions.

We decided on Adirondac Goldens because of their brains, field abilities, and great health history within the bloodline, not for their color.

So, I'm giving 2 thumbs up to Adirondac-Goldens

Greg

BTW...I also have 2 other Goldens. Wyatt(see my avatar) and CJ. Wyatt is a big friendly English Golden and CJ is a Fireside Retriever (Virginia) whose daddy was Emberain Rugby. With the right training, she has the ability to be a "big time" retriever. I've never seen a dog so focused.


----------

